# ? About Thai way



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

I read about Thai way of breeding. They use small containers. I have also read on this forum, that some use shoebox size containers. 

My question is: at what point is the fry transferred into grow out tanks and how are they transferred to the grow outs?

I read that the fry are poured out in the Thai way but it never says about when they do that.

I'm guessing that people who spawn in shoebox size containers sink their whole container into a grow out tank? I would esp like to hear from someone who actually spawns in small containers when and how they transfer fry into grow outs.


----------



## cjconcepcion (Jun 7, 2012)

I know Mo does, ill have him answer for you


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

thanks for telling me about this Courtney!

okay. I use the shoebox containers for spawning my heavily finned Halfmoons and non aggressive Plakats... they work perfectly! dont require as many plants to heavily plant the spawn tank so you dont have to over spend on plants aswell.. well anyways.. what I do is make sure temperature, and water parameters are as close as possible when transferring fry to the growout. I typically transfer the fry at the age of 2-3 weeks to a 5 gallon tank to give them just a bit more space to spread there fins. just float the shoebox in the tank and dump them in as soon as water parameters are adjusted, and when they are 4-5 weeks I transfer them to the 20 gal growout. just net all of the fr and fill the shoebox with water from the 5 gal. as long as all parameters are adjusted including temperature you can just dump them right in! As you can see I dont take all of those special procedures and am very simple, yet all of my fry are healthy and thriving


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Ty cjconcepcion and mo. 

Do you siphon almost everyday? The shoebox and 5 gal must get dirty really fast?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

for me I really did nothing.. i took and replaced about a cup of water a day in the shoebox and did 50% daily in the 5 gallons


----------



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

Can u show examples if Shoebox sized containers ?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Let me find some..


----------



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

thx man  newbie breeder btw got a batch of 4 week old Yellow dragons but their ventraless cause of microworms ;(


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## DBDXDragon (Aug 25, 2012)

Can u get this things in hyper markets ?


----------



## crowntaillove (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm glad you posted that picture, I was wondering what a shoebox container was...it looks like a plastic storage container that you can buy at walmart/dollar store.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You could probably use a critter keeper of that size, too.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

marktrc said:


> My question is: at what point is the fry transferred into grow out tanks and how are they transferred to the grow outs?


I usually wait until they're 3mm (at least) but will postpone if I only have -100 fry. Most of the time I move them after they reach 5mm. The safest way is to put everything in the grow out and slowly drip fill the growout tank until it pours into the breeding tank. Then slowly tilt and pour everything. But I usually just pour them after acclimating to their new water (my plastic tubs are not tall enough)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Do not leave us Mo.


----------



## marktrc (Jun 6, 2012)

Where's mo going?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Read the thread in the Betta chat section


----------

